# Bites the **** out of his sleeping bag.



## Zhanis (May 19, 2012)

Hi.
So, my hedgie likes to bit the fabric hee sleeps in. Let it be my shirt, his snuggle bag.. or his other snuggle bag. He doesn't do it all the time or to my clothing or anything, just where he sleeps in. He does it once a day approximately, for a little while - just like bites and pulls and kinda like he's playing with it, but I'm just concerned of his safety, as he once pulled a chunk out of this fabric he was sleeping in and it got stuck in his teeth, but nothing serious, just a little bit and I just took it off, cause I noticed the fabric. I'm not giving him that snuggle bag anymore, but he is now biting the other one, which is made from fabric like pillow cases. I made it myself, all secure and no threads. But if he continues like this, the threads are eventually starting to show because the fabric is tearing. Once I was having him on my table, snuggling in my shirt and he started to pull and bit on it, just like dogs, when you hold a toy and the bite on it and try to pull it out of your hands.. I felt like I was playing with a teeny tiny doggie.  Should I just adapt with this habit of his and keep making new snugglies once he tears one up? Or are there special toys that might satisfy his biting/pulling?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It sounds like there's something smelly on the fabric that he likes. :lol: Especially because of the tug-of-war like behavior you described. When my hog smells something she likes on my clothes (usually laundry detergent or food), she will grab on with her teeth, shake her head, lick lick lick, get as much cloth into her mouth as she can, gum it around, and then either she stops, or she anoints. It's actually kind of gross, but she gets really into it and I don't have the heart to make her stop as long as she is enjoying herself and isn't ingesting any fabric.

It might be helpful for you if you switch the laundry detergent you wash your clothes & his snuggle stuff with.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yep, as Hanhan said, it's probably the laundry detergent or scent of the bag/clothing. Anytime I have witnessed my hedgehogs do this it was because they were attracted by the smell.


----------



## Zhanis (May 19, 2012)

That's probably it, then!
Oh wait.. 

The snuggle bag, from which a piece got caught in his teets wasn't even washed.. the fabric was just from a stack of fabrics my grandma owns.. But maybe it's a habit. =.=


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Maybe the fabric smells like your grandma's house or something and smells good...

hahaha.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

I know my girl Flower use to have to munch on ANY fabric she came into contact with. It caused my girl to anoint everytime. She is total sweety, but when it came to fabrics...

I have accidentally been bit in the process a few times...which can really hurt, because of how she munches. She also does this to carpet. That being said I have taken some precautions, to make sure she doesn't get hurt.

She now does it to only new encountered fabrics  .


----------

